# Glue and Metal Models



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

I understand that pinning is the best way to stably assemble a metal model. But even pinning, you still use glue. I havent tried with many options, but the superglue I use for my plastic doesnt do the best job. At the very least it takes ages to dry.

Are their any glues that are better for use on metals?


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

GW actually do two different kinds of glue, one made for glueing plastic models which kinda melts the palstic and gives a very strong connection. And also the super glue used for the metal stuff, pinning will help the sections you are glueing by adding more strength to the joints. Sometimes it can take a while to glue but this could be causd by using to much glue in th first place and if it doesn't work first time make sure you clean away the glue from the first attempt. 

If you search about you will probably find better suppliers of super glue to be honest.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I usually use a combination of super glue and contact cement which works for me.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Try using zap a gap CA glue, and Zip kicker. Zip Kicker smells like shit but instantly cures super glues (cyano acrylate). The problem with your glue is that it's probably kicked over. What that means is that it's no good. It does have a shelf life and if it's taking longer to bond, it means it's too old and should be replaced. Keep your CA glue in the fridge too, it'll preserve it and extend the shelf life. Definately look out for some kind of CA glue accelerator, and stay away from GW glues, they're expensive and shit IMO


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

GW tends to work alright for me. 

The best super glue related tip I ever found is that water actually works as an accelerant. So apply just a drop of water to the part along with the glue, and it will speed drying time. It doesn't work as well as a dedicated accelerant, but hey, it's free....


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

loyalist42 said:


> GW tends to work alright for me.
> 
> The best super glue related tip I ever found is that water actually works as an accelerant. So apply just a drop of water to the part along with the glue, and it will speed drying time. It doesn't work as well as a dedicated accelerant, but hey, it's free....


You're right about the water, but beware that it'll actually weaken the strength of the glue. Actual accelerator will make the bond even stronger...

As for the GW glue, yeah I'm sure it works fine, but I have a disdain for them charging 8 bucks a tube, when others of better quality are half or less than half the cost...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If you have large surface areas that need gluing - e.g Terminator Arms, or gluing into Slotta Bases (these naturally have pins/slots to aid it, so it's not as prevalent, but the same thing applies), then the simplest way I've found is to work under a spot light - typically an angle poise, and that dries the moisture off, then lightly spread some Super Glue on, then breath. You can also use water, but you need to make sure that both areas are dry before putting it on, but just a steady, cool stream of air, not too hard, will just encourage spread and even contact at the join, rather than a 'squlech' you get if you don't.

Make sure it's fairly even, and you put minimal amounts on a) it's expensive, b) it'll take longer to dry.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well I guess my concern comes from the fact that the super glue seems to glue instantly 2 plastic pieces.

Whereas 2 metal pieces have to be held together for quite a while to get a join. Is that normal?


----------



## Godstud (Jan 22, 2009)

Actually, the GW superglue has an awful lot of glue in it for the price so it's easily comparable to other superglues and it's gap-filling, which makes it easier to glue pieces together. Yes, metal takes longer to bond than plastic and it is normal. If you use less glue it tends to speed it up, but not by much.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I use a combination of 2-part plumber's epoxy putty (or gray stuff, as I call it) and regular superglue. The epoxy putty tends to be a bit fragile on its own, but combined with the superglue it works quite well. I usually use a bit of extra superglue to strengthen the bond, and then file it down once it's dry. I just assembled 4 older Tankbustas, and was able to glue their guns on perfectly with this method.

Got the plumber's putty in a Home Depot, btw. Stuff smells pretty awful, but it works!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I use a 5 minute epoxy by preference for larger metal (or resin) models. Mix, spread on both surfaces, let sit for a minute or so then press together. 

Superglue works ok on smmaller pieces, in combination with pinning. If the pieces are taking too long to glue, then you aren't getting sufficient contact between surfaces (superglue doesn't bond well to itself.).


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I've always used reasonably cheap superglue for everything (about 50-99p per tube) and haven't really ever had any issues. Just always make sure your hands are clean when assembling the model, equally that the model joints are free from dust and grease and you should find it adheres. It sometimes help to lightly file the two adjoining sections to roughen the joins a little and create a bit more surface area. Just don't soak the areas in glue, but also don't be afraid to use a bit of glue afterwards to strengthen the joint and fill gaps. 

Pinning does help a lot I've found though, particularly if you intend to paint the model separately as it makes reassembly easier and does often require less glue which you'd ordinarily have to touch up afterwards.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

In my experience accelerators are not worth the hassle, or the headache the smell gives you. Contrary to above, I have always found that an accelerator weakens the bond, and if you need it, then you are using too much glue.

The key is small amounts of glue.

One thing that hasn't been suggested to strengthen the bond is scoring. Using a knife you can make small gauges in the metal where the contact will occur. This gives the glue something to seep into and hold on to. This is especially useful on things that are too small to pin.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Okay, probably whats happening is Im using too much glue/the glue is trying to bond onto itself. Thanks for the help!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Pherion said:


> In my experience accelerators are not worth the hassle, or the headache the smell gives you. Contrary to above, I have always found that an accelerator weakens the bond, and if you need it, then you are using too much glue.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Not exactly! I use it because I'm not waiting for anything, and it does strengthen the bond, try it... I have!


----------

